# SmartBrief- Too much dairy intake can cause childhood constipation



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

-More-

*Rectal bleeding? Abdominal Pain? Diarrhea?*
Are you experiencing these or other flare symptoms from living with left-sided Ulcerative Colitis (UC)?
Flare symptoms come without warning.
Learn how to treat them _without waiting_.

[sub]Click here for Important Safety Information[/sub]

View the full article


----------

